# Finding parts for 87 Stanza Wagon?



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

I picked up an 87 stanza wagon that looks great and runs pretty good for $500, but need to find parts for it. First of all I need an exhaust manifold because mine is cracked. Going to attempt to have it welded because all I have been able to find is 300 miles away and costs near $100, used... Now I also need the intake hose that goes between the air filter and the throttle body (the big 4 inch black one, the old one was taped up because of a crack and is now leaking)... So far no luck even finding one, so I was thinking maybe just a cold air intake aftermarket but I don't even know where to start looking.... I am a little new to working on cars other than what is in the haynes manual (not much), so I need some help here... would a cold intake from any other nissans possibly work? would it save me money and/or give the car a power boost?

Help is much appreciated...


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Are there any local self-serve junkyards in your area? Pulling one from a doner would probably be the fastest and cheapest. Also, if working on your own car interests you, it's a quick way to educate yourself through natural trial and error. If a problem arises with my car, or I suspect there may be a problem, I will go to the yards, find a vehicle like mine and work on it. This educates me on what I'm up against, any problems that might arise, the tools I'll need and the time it will take. And, if I end up breaking something, I know what NOT to do when I tackle my own vehicle. Hope this helps.


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

de2r said:


> Are there any local self-serve junkyards in your area? Pulling one from a doner would probably be the fastest and cheapest. Also, if working on your own car interests you, it's a quick way to educate yourself through natural trial and error. If a problem arises with my car, or I suspect there may be a problem, I will go to the yards, find a vehicle like mine and work on it. This educates me on what I'm up against, any problems that might arise, the tools I'll need and the time it will take. And, if I end up breaking something, I know what NOT to do when I tackle my own vehicle. Hope this helps.


Well so far I haven't found a place anywhere near here that has a stanza wagon... as for my own car, I have a cold air intake built, except that the maf sensor is not incorporated into it yet (will get to that in a minute). I propped the maf wide open and just drove it down the road and back... it won't idle like that, but i could really feel a difference in the acceleration... 

anyway i disconnected the maf completely and the car idled great, but backfires when the gas is pressed and will not even go anywhere when it is in drive... I have found maf adapters to hook up the maf to the 3" cold air intake for a 90-92 stanza, but not exactly for the 87 wagon... is there anyone out there that could tell me if the 87 has the same MAF sensor under the airfilter box as the 90-92? From what I have found so far in google, the stanza has the same MAF as just about every other nissan in that age range, but I hate to order something not knowing if it will fit... or maybe someone could tell me how I can check the voltage output readings on the stock MAF and I could just buy a new universal MAF?

finding parts for this thing has become a chore... not fun


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

oops, double post


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

mchoffa said:


> maybe someone could tell me how I can check the voltage output readings on the stock MAF


Disconnect the 20-pin connector at the Air Flow Meter. There will be 2 rows of 10 terminals. With a multimeter stick the red end in the 6th terminal from the left on the bottom row and the black end in the 1st terminal on the top row. Your readings should be 200 - 500 ohms. If you stick the black end in the 5th terminal on the top row you should get readings of 100 - 400 ohms. Finally, sticking the black end in the 6th terminal on the top row should read anything but 0. 

Your engine is a CA20E. Look for this model when ordering parts for your vehicle.


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

de2r said:


> Your engine is a CA20E. Look for this model when ordering parts for your vehicle.


thanks for that info... I ordered a MAF/cone filter adapter plate today (was listed as being for a 200sx ca20e). I got the MAF hooked up to my pipe going to my throttle body (minus the filter of course)... started it up for a second and revved it a couple times... sounded awesome... and that is with the exhaust header cracked pretty badly(the catalytic converter had been completely clogged)... 
I can't wait till I can find a replacement for that... I will post again when it is complete and show some pics.

I have to find a new place to bolt on the radiator overflow reservoir, and move the battery to the back (the new filter sits right where the battery sat)


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

I got it all together and it runs so much better, except that it is idling at about 200-300 rpm... very low.. so it takes a split second to start really moving from a standstill... Any clue what might cause that idling? I had an 84 nissan truck when i was a teen and i remember my mechanic just adjusting or replacing something while I was standing there and it idled fine after that, but this may be something completely different. I will get a pic of the air intake and post it, in case anyone else has the same idea.


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

here are pics of the intake, homemade of course, and the relocated battery


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

OK there is a flaw in that design... the tube going to the AIV is now gone, closed off at the intake end and a small breather filter put on the AIV. 

Not sure, but I think that coupled with the timing being off caused the car to run really rough after finally taking it out to the store last night... when i pulled into the driveway the oil light came on (it flickered at a stop light). I immediately turned the car off and looked under the hood, and the exhaust manifold was glowing bright red.I could have roasted some marshmallows over it!


Not a good thing I assumed, so this morning I adjusted the timing by ear and removed the line going to the intake from the AIV after realizing that in the stock air box it gets its air supply before the air goes through the MAF sensor. Seems to be ok now.. I ran it the same distance and then let it run about 10 minutes in the driveway and the I drove it down the road again and the air around the exhaust manifold was only as warm as the engine, instead of in the 1200 degree range

BTW, still looking for a new exhaust manifold (or used). The only place I found on car-part.com just crushed the car recently so they dont have it (I would have taken that car off their hands for $200 for the parts!)


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

I take it your Multi is the gold with tan and brown interior? (At least it looks like that from your pics.) Mine is also gold and every one I come across in the junkyard are not gold. Out of 4, (with one pending release), 4 are silver and 1 is blue. All have blue interiors so my restoration has become colorful. 

Getting to your idle. I've seen 2 different setups under the hood. On mine, I have an idle adjustment speed unit located just off the right bottom corner of the head. There is a large standard screw nestled in its well. There probably was a rubber or plastic cover at one time from the factory but mine has long since disappeared ... just like some other covers and harnesses. Oh well, the vehicle is almost 20 years old. You can adjust the idle by turning this screw. My service manual states on the CA20E engine idle should reside at 650 - 850 for M/T and 600 - 800 for A/T in "D" position. Hope this helps.


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

I found an exhaust manifold through junkyarddog.com for only $40 SHIPPED. Now as soon as I stop having to shell out my cash on other things I will be ok... I do not have very good luck with this car so I will sell it once it is running right. So far since the end of June when I got it, I have put on new brake pads, new tires, new alternator, new intake, new muffler and new cat converter... maybe for someone else it will be a good car...

i took the car to a mechanic I know to get the timing set right, and he instantly knew it was misfiring when he got in and turned it on... upon looking under the hood he was moving the spark plug cables around and one of them broke in his hand... i saw this happen myself, so he wasnt making work for himself... the thing just crumbled, and they arent even that old. So tomorrow I will go get new hi-temp wires and check my plugs... the car seems to be running fine once it is going, but takes a second to pick up, which i would assume was because it isnt getting a spark on at least that one plug...

I will look for that idle adjust screw... is it on the side where the intake is or the side by the pulleys?

Thanks


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Intake side. Spray a little penetrant in the hole and let sit before trying to turn the screw. Due to heat and rust they'll piss you off. The heat shields on these vehicles are just adequate, allowing excessive heat to cook your plug wires.


----------



## nis92pro (Aug 4, 2005)

mchoffa said:


> I found an exhaust manifold through junkyarddog.com for only $40 SHIPPED. Now as soon as I stop having to shell out my cash on other things I will be ok... I do not have very good luck with this car so I will sell it once it is running right. So far since the end of June when I got it, I have put on new brake pads, new tires, new alternator, new intake, new muffler and new cat converter... maybe for someone else it will be a good car...
> 
> i took the car to a mechanic I know to get the timing set right, and he instantly knew it was misfiring when he got in and turned it on... upon looking under the hood he was moving the spark plug cables around and one of them broke in his hand... i saw this happen myself, so he wasnt making work for himself... the thing just crumbled, and they arent even that old. So tomorrow I will go get new hi-temp wires and check my plugs... the car seems to be running fine once it is going, but takes a second to pick up, which i would assume was because it isnt getting a spark on at least that one plug...
> 
> ...


i found this thread a little late. a friend had just disposed off some of his wagon parts recently. but i can also suggest some stanza parts. you can check 'em out for other replacements.


----------

